# Concealed Carry



## MrSimon (May 16, 2012)

Anyone carry?

I just filled out the paperwork to get my permit, but still need to drop it off at the county building.

I also just got a Ruger LCP 380. Awesome little pocket gun. Love it!!


----------



## Jim (May 16, 2012)

I do 24x7 unless I leave the state.

M&P9c with a Trigger job and XS Tritium front sight.


----------



## devilmutt (May 16, 2012)

I do, Smith and Wesson 438 or Taurus 24/7 Pro C.


----------



## bulldog (May 16, 2012)

All the time. Kahr TP45 in the winter and Ruger LC9 in the Summer.


----------



## wasilvers (May 17, 2012)

LC9 a lot of the time. My work doesn't allow for it, but most everywhere else i go, it rides along.


----------



## chattahoochee (May 17, 2012)

Glock 26 with Ameriglo sights and a G17 mag in my pocket.


----------



## sicktight722 (May 17, 2012)

I don't but plan to when I get a glock 27 or S&W M&P .40 compact as my back up duty weapon. Just got to find where the money is hiding so I can buy one. Did you have to take a class? In SC you have to take a day class and qualify shooting I believe


----------



## MrSimon (May 17, 2012)

Awesome! I love hearing that people are carrying. 

In PA all you have to do is fill out a form, pay $20, and not be a criminal.


----------



## bulldog (May 17, 2012)

In MO you have to take an 8 hour class and then pass a shooting test. You cannot have any felonies or domestic violence charges either. Pretty simple process.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 17, 2012)

I do on roadtrips. Not much crime around here

Xd40


----------



## wasilvers (May 17, 2012)

I'll be honest, the main reason I got my concealed carry is for fishing trips. One time a guy shot a goose with a pellet gunthat was too close to his dock. I felt he was shooting over my head at me when I fished his dock, but couldn't prove it. I also bank fish an area with many homeless and other 'interesting' people in a downtown area. I've seen people bathing, kids being scoped out, peoples gear try to be snagged, etc. Had a guy set off fireworks behind me one day, just to be a jerk. None of these are worth pulling a gun, but I feel a bit safer knowing I could defend myself if the need arose. I think first I'd jump in the river though!

My college roommate and his brother were attacked when fishing - some wanna-be gang members had an initiation and had to kill a guy, so they chose those two. In the initial attack, as they were carrying their jon boat to lauch, the gang kids broke his brothers arm. But my roomy who played semipro baseball, grabbed an oar and started swinging. He evened the odds quickly, thank God they didn't try to use more than a knife in their attack. Sad thing was, his firearm was in the car because he didn't want to make his brother nervous.

Last week a friend and I went fishing to the 'dead goose' lake. Fishing was slow and we got to talking, turns out he had his cc on him too. About 30 rounds and fairly accurate shooters -I would definitly pity anyone who tried to mess with us that day!


----------



## sixgun86 (May 17, 2012)

I just placed a bid on a CC today. My current is 5" auto so not ideal to carry. When I'm on a road trip like Mike, or out too late It will come with but for the most part it is my home defense weapon. 

Tonite, 9p I could be the semi proud owner of a p3at. Would have preferred a Smith airweight but I keep spending all my money on boats.. :roll:


----------



## FishingCop (May 17, 2012)

I carried several guns in my 30 years of law enforcement, ended up with the Glock 22 .40 S&W for the last 10 years. Carried it after retirement, but ended up leaving it in the car most of the time cause of size. Carried a Mauser hsc .380 off duty and after retirement. Going to sell that. Also had a pocket .25 for shorts/t-shirt weather. Sold two Colt Pythons, a 4" and a 2 1/2", going to sell the Mauser and .25 now too. Gave my son the Glock cause I promised him it was his when I didn't want it anymore.

So, I bought the Ruger LCP .380 for summer carry and the Ruger LC9 9mm for winter. Not like the Glock .40, but the 9mm is the same size as the Mauser .30 and the LCP .380 is the same size as the old .25 I carry in my pocket. For personal protection, they'll be fine - not a cop anymore so don't really need the stopping power/number of rounds nor distance shooting I needed on the job. Not going to be shooting anything except up very close for personal protection - ha, I hope???
BTW, Illinois is only one of two states that doesn't have some sort of concealed carry, along with Wisconsin, but I think I hear WI is now authorizing some form of CC carry?? Since I'm retired LE, I can carry anywhere in the US under Federal rules


----------



## wasilvers (May 17, 2012)

WI just got concealed carry in November of 2011. There are already over 100,000 of us authorized!

The requirements are a training course or an approved hunter education course. There are several other methods to qualify, but these are the main two.
You know what? Nobody has been shot at a bar yet. A guy did carry illegally in Aldi, and shot a shotgun wielding robber when the robber pointed the gun at him. Aldi and the attorneys declined to press charges.


----------



## MrSimon (May 18, 2012)

I still haven't filed the paperwork for my CC permit, but I figured it can't hurt to get ready :wink: :wink: 

So I bought this little holster from Amazon for $15 plus free shipping. It had good reviews, but I'm not sure I like it. Its a nice little holster, but it isn't specifically designed for the LCP ... its just a generic pocket gun holster.

I suppose it will be fine, but I'm wondering if I should get a higher quality holster that is molded for an LCP. Any thoughts?


----------



## riverrunner5891 (May 18, 2012)

I carry every single day regardless of what I am doing. My go to carry gun most of the time is my Gen. 3 Glock 27. Little bit wide for some applications but I deal with that in exchange for protection! Once you get used to wearing a gun everywhere...you feel naked with out it!


----------



## Frogman Ladue (May 20, 2012)

P3AT....I'm looking at another renual, and a recert this year.


----------



## PSG-1 (May 21, 2012)

I usually carry. Most of the time, it's a little North American Arms revolver in 22 WMR, as it's the least bulky, which means I'm most likely to carry it. Reload time really sucks with this gun, as you have to take the cylinder out to reload it. Also, with its extremely short barrel and sight radius, it's not the most accurate pistol, either. However, I can put 5 shots in the head on a B-27 at 10 yards with it, so, that's good enough for me. 

But, if 5 to the dome on one bad guy, or 1 in the dome of 5 bad guys.... doesn't solve the problem, then, I've obviously gotten myself into a real fix, and it's time to go for the truck gun, the SKS side-folder with a chopped down 16" barrel, with a 30 round mag, then an extra 30 rounder, both loaded with Norinco yellow box (steel core) ammo. (And if you think that's heavy firepower for a truck, you should see my house. In every room, there is a weapon stashed, ready to go)

Another favorite carry gun I have is a Colt Mustang Pocketlite in 380. Again, a minimal caliber for self-defense, but the first rule is to have a gun. 

The second rule...although not mentioned often enough, is to know how to use that gun with extreme proficiency, including under stress... and make well-placed shots that will incapacitate an attacker. A good stressor is competitive shooting, or, if you feel froggy, get some airsoft or paintball guns and do some force-on-force training with some buddies. 

Think airsoft or paintball is for kids? Don't laugh. You'd be surprised how bad the hit ratio drops off in a simulated firefight, even for an experienced marksman....it can drop to as much as a 20% hit ratio for the number of rounds expended. 

Paper targets and steel poppers _do not fire back._ While marksmanship training is a good thing, it still does not replicate the stress level of force-on-force training. If you can get to a point where you can perform with even a 50% hit ratio in a simulated firefight, you've got a better chance of walking away alive from the real thing.


And as for the marksmanship training...try some 100 yard shots with your handgun, with iron sights... (no cheating with scopes or lasers!) 

What is the purpose of this, you ask. Simple. 

Refer to the 20% hit ratio in a firefight.

OK, this means that if you can hit a 6 inch steel plate at 100 yards with your handgun, not under stress from being shot at.....then, when you factor in that 80% reduction in the hit ratio during a firefight, that means your max effective range drops to 20 yards.

Conversely, some people that carry have trouble holding a group at just 10 yards. What happens when TSHTF? You don't want to be following that guy into a firefight, much less into a dimly lit barn.


Just a little food for thought......


----------



## lswoody (May 23, 2012)

Use to have a Ruger Super Black Hawk 44 mag. Loved the gun but not ideal for a concealed weapon as it was so long. Did great for hunting though.


----------



## h21ighlander (Jun 16, 2012)

Got my Utah license about two years ago, then WI dated four days after it became legal-- #623! Like many people, I decided I would NOT be a victim, and had a responsibility to protect my family, although my Redhead has a permit as well. Not much crime here-- like the person posting from the Smokies (GO Vols!), but many of the locations mentioned in the news are the same way. Unfortunately, in the society we have today, there are entirely too many gomers. Would not like to have to use the handgun, but certainly would if forced to do so. 
Weapon of choice? Taurus 9 mm! (Redhead had to buy a new gun, 'cause she couldn't conceal the 44 mag S&W)


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 20, 2012)

FishingCop said:


> I carried several guns in my 30 years of law enforcement, ended up with the Glock 22 .40 S&W for the last 10 years. Carried it after retirement, but ended up leaving it in the car most of the time cause of size. Carried a Mauser hsc .380 off duty and after retirement. Going to sell that. Also had a pocket .25 for shorts/t-shirt weather. Sold two Colt Pythons, a 4" and a 2 1/2", going to sell the Mauser and .25 now too. Gave my son the Glock cause I promised him it was his when I didn't want it anymore.
> 
> So, I bought the Ruger LCP .380 for summer carry and the Ruger LC9 9mm for winter. Not like the Glock .40, but the 9mm is the same size as the Mauser .30 and the LCP .380 is the same size as the old .25 I carry in my pocket. For personal protection, they'll be fine - not a cop anymore so don't really need the stopping power/number of rounds nor distance shooting I needed on the job. Not going to be shooting anything except up very close for personal protection - ha, I hope???
> BTW, Illinois is only one of two states that doesn't have some sort of concealed carry, along with Wisconsin, but I think I hear WI is now authorizing some form of CC carry?? Since I'm retired LE, I can carry anywhere in the US under Federal rules


Hopefully soon Illinois will join the rest of america.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 20, 2012)

FishingCop said:


> I carried several guns in my 30 years of law enforcement, ended up with the Glock 22 .40 S&W for the last 10 years. Carried it after retirement, but ended up leaving it in the car most of the time cause of size. Carried a Mauser hsc .380 off duty and after retirement. Going to sell that. Also had a pocket .25 for shorts/t-shirt weather. Sold two Colt Pythons, a 4" and a 2 1/2", going to sell the Mauser and .25 now too. Gave my son the Glock cause I promised him it was his when I didn't want it anymore.
> 
> So, I bought the Ruger LCP .380 for summer carry and the Ruger LC9 9mm for winter. Not like the Glock .40, but the 9mm is the same size as the Mauser .30 and the LCP .380 is the same size as the old .25 I carry in my pocket. For personal protection, they'll be fine - not a cop anymore so don't really need the stopping power/number of rounds nor distance shooting I needed on the job. Not going to be shooting anything except up very close for personal protection - ha, I hope???
> BTW, Illinois is only one of two states that doesn't have some sort of concealed carry, along with Wisconsin, but I think I hear WI is now authorizing some form of CC carry?? Since I'm retired LE, I can carry anywhere in the US under Federal rules



Not retired yet (soon) but I carry a 40 model 23 most/all of the the time - I look at it like this - sometimes it helps sometime it could hurt - if it's just me I'll go for it - but if family is involved a very last option (I will give them everything to save my family) + I will find you  - Look at todays world if you stop someone you are still a bad guy which I do not care about under the right situation - Jail does not scare me spent most of my adult life there.


----------



## wihil (Jun 27, 2012)

Carry where and when I can. Current is a S&W 39xx series - super easy to shoot, dead nuts reliable, and could double as a brick if pushed into service. 

I love a metal gun - they just have soul to me - but I'm looking at something smaller for pocket carry. Will probably end up with a Sig .380, but something like the Solo would be awful nice.


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 28, 2012)

wihil said:


> Carry where and when I can. Current is a S&W 39xx series - super easy to shoot, dead nuts reliable, and could double as a brick if pushed into service.
> 
> I love a metal gun - they just have soul to me - but I'm looking at something smaller for pocket carry. Will probably end up with a Sig .380, but something like the Solo would be awful nice.




Before you buy a Sig, take a close look at the Ruger LCP .380.... You can't beat it for a pocket carry .380 IMO....


----------



## catmansteve (Jun 28, 2012)

Taurus PT 24/7 .40, except when I go fishing... The Potomac River technically belongs to Maryland, and MD is ridiculous about concealed carry, I believe they require a recorded threat or restraining order or something like that to be eligible for a cc permit :evil:


----------



## PSG-1 (Jun 29, 2012)

catmansteve said:


> Taurus PT 24/7 .40, except when I go fishing... The Potomac River technically belongs to Maryland, and MD is ridiculous about concealed carry, I believe they require a recorded threat or restraining order or something like that to be eligible for a cc permit :evil:




Yes, unfortunately, in some states, you have to beg permission from the government to exercise your Constitutional rights. What if you had to fill out paperwork and 'show good reason' to buy or possess a computer or typewriter, or maybe even a bible? 

Wonder how that would sit with people? Well, if we ever lose the second amendment (and we will if the agent saboteur is re-elected....this health care BS is just the tip of the iceberg that is going to sink this ship) we will probably find out what it's like to have to ask permission to own a computer or a bible, or to exercise our other rights, such as the 4th amendment (that one is just about on the chopping block, as well) Because the right to keep and bear arms is what guarantees all the other freedoms.....that's why the founding fathers felt it was important enough to be #2 on the list (I think it should have been #1)

*Bottom line......privileges are granted to slaves....rights are retained by free men.* 

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## chattahoochee (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes, unfortunately, in some states, you have to beg permission from the government to exercise your Constitutional rights. What if you had to fill out paperwork and 'show good reason' to buy or possess a computer or typewriter, or maybe even a bible? 

Wonder how that would sit with people? Well, if we ever lose the second amendment (and we will if the agent saboteur is re-elected....this health care BS is just the tip of the iceberg that is going to sink this ship) we will probably find out what it's like to have to ask permission to own a computer or a bible, or to exercise our other rights, such as the 4th amendment (that one is just about on the chopping block, as well) Because the right to keep and bear arms is what guarantees all the other freedoms.....that's why the founding fathers felt it was important enough to be #2 on the list (I think it should have been #1)

*Bottom line......privileges are granted to slaves....rights are retained by free men.* 

Sorry for the rant.[/quote]


This is good enough it needs to be repeated.


----------



## catmansteve (Jun 29, 2012)

I second that
I have several friends that are police officers and most of them can't even carry in Maryland. I only know of one that can, and he is Air Force Security Forces, so he has a 50 state military privilege (there's that word again)


----------



## PSG-1 (Jun 30, 2012)

What gripes my grapes is that while on duty, uncle sam trusts a serviceman to carry hand grenades, automatic weapons, etc.....but while off duty, or once they leave the military, somehow, they're not trustworthy enough to be allowed to carry a pistol for personal protection. Does this make sense?


----------



## Kibby (Jul 10, 2012)

I've had a CC permit here in NH for years, but now they removed the requirement. There is still adavantages to having one, but I haven't looked into why yet. My EDC is a Kahr MK9 now. I'm so done with huge guns for carry these days. 

Here's my OC gun.







I never go into the woods without her now, since we've had a ton of Mountain Lion sightings and coyote attacks around here lately. Fercrissakes, I swear its hard for a feller to get out on the river and fish a little without getting pestered by critters! :LOL2:


----------



## mcateercustom (Aug 21, 2012)

:shock: that's nice right there!! I carry a S&W Bodygaurd 380 in summer months but when it gets jacket weather I carry a Beretta PX4 subcompact in 40 cal. I love me some shootin!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 21, 2012)

Kibby said:


> I've had a CC permit here in NH for years, but now they removed the requirement. There is still adavantages to having one, but I haven't looked into why yet. My EDC is a Kahr MK9 now. I'm so done with huge guns for carry these days.
> 
> Here's my OC gun.
> 
> ...


Having your permit/license lets you CC or open carry in other states that have agreed to accept your states permit/license.


----------



## Brandon (Aug 21, 2012)

I conceal my Ruger LC9 everyday. She is tucked away in a Remora holster.


----------



## sharrison (Aug 21, 2012)

Have atleast one of mine with me everytime I walk out the house. Hope I never have to use it, But hopefully i'm ready if so.


----------



## bigwave (Aug 23, 2012)

*Bottom line......privileges are granted to slaves....rights are retained by free men.* 

Sorry for the rant.[/quote]


I could not agree more.....On a side note, I would volunteer again for the military if my country needed me. If tshtf as you put it...I will move back to my birth state Texas. We take protection of family and property very serious. If they try to take my guns I will exercise my 2nd amendment right.


----------



## huntinslabs (Aug 24, 2012)

My wife and I both carry Ruger LCP's. My daughter turns 21 in November and I will give her the class for her birthday.


----------



## bgeddes (Aug 25, 2012)

> What gripes my grapes is that while on duty, uncle sam trusts a serviceman to carry hand grenades, automatic weapons, etc.....but while off duty, or once they leave the military, somehow, they're not trustworthy enough to be allowed to carry a pistol for personal protection. Does this make sense?



AMEN!

When I was young and dumb at 18 I could carry belt-fed automatics. Now that I'm a bit older and a lot wiser (well, a bit wiser and...) I need permission to carry a gun? 

Thank Goodness I live in PA, where as long as you have never had domestic violence issues or big time criminal behaviors, you can exercise your second amendment rights.


----------



## BoatDawg4120 (Sep 4, 2012)

First thing i did when i got out of the air force and moved back to florida was file my paperwork for CC. I havent left the house without carrying for the last 5 years and never will. There are just too many crazies out there now. (people eating other peoples faces while growling like a dog in the street). I even carry an extra weapon in my truck now just in case. And for those that enter my home without permission..... You picked the wrong house. I have trained my wife how to handle a weapon as well as me.


----------



## mikejames (Sep 4, 2012)

catmansteve said:


> Taurus PT 24/7 .40, except when I go fishing... The Potomac River technically belongs to Maryland, and MD is ridiculous about concealed carry, I believe they require a recorded threat or restraining order or something like that to be eligible for a cc permit :evil:



Not anymore, on Aug, 7 Maryland is no longer a "may issue" state became a "shall issue" state. Unfortunately for us they do not issue out of state permits nor have reciprocity with WV yet. Hopefully soon. 

I carry a XD40 anywhere and everywhere I can.


----------



## fish devil (Sep 4, 2012)

:twisted: Good luck getting one in Jersey. We have some of the toughest laws in the land.


----------



## Josh in FLA (Sep 4, 2012)

I carry everyday and everywhere legal. For the safety of my family and my self. Depending on dress and planned activities my carry pieces range from snub nose S&W .38spl to S/A XD45compact. I avoid flying as much as possible and won't travel to states that don't believe in the constitution enough to allow citizens to be armed.


----------



## BigTerp (Sep 5, 2012)

catmansteve said:


> Taurus PT 24/7 .40, except when I go fishing... The Potomac River technically belongs to Maryland, and MD is ridiculous about concealed carry, I believe they require a recorded threat or restraining order or something like that to be eligible for a cc permit :evil:



Not sure if you heard or not, but a Federal District judge recently got rid of the requirement that Maryland residents have to show a "good and substantial reason" to obtain a concealed carry permit. I've been waiting for this news for years since I've lived in Maryland all of life. Moved to West Virginia 1 1/2 years ago though. Couldn't be happier for people in Maryland. This "may issue" crap was always a way for the state to flat out deny permits to EVERYONE.

https://articles.baltimoresun.com/2012-07-24/news/bs-md-gun-carry-permits-20120724_1_second-amendment-foundation-substantial-reason-discretion-of-local-authorities


----------



## Buddychrist (Sep 9, 2012)

I currently carry a Smith and Wesson 5906 in 9mm Parabellum! 

It was designed in 1989 but it is a proven pistol and it will never fail to sound off when you squeeze the trigger! I wouldn't recommend it to a smaller guy because it is heavy since its an all stainless steel frame but I am a big dude and the weight reduces the recoil to literally almost nothing at all!


----------



## Josh in FLA (Sep 9, 2012)

Buddychrist said:


> I currently carry a Smith and Wesson 5906 in 9mm Parabellum!
> 
> It was designed in 1989 but it is a proven pistol and it will never fail to sound off when you squeeze the trigger! I wouldn't recommend it to a smaller guy because it is heavy since its an all stainless steel frame but I am a big dude and the weight reduces the recoil to literally almost nothing at all!



Older, but still awesome pistols. A 5906 was my first semi-auto pistol, only recently replaced with a 5946 as I prefer a DAO manual of arms. I also have a Marlin Camp 9, which uses the same magazines and makes a good companion to the 59x6 series of pistols.


----------



## wihil (Sep 10, 2012)

I joke that my 3953 is a boat anchor (aluminum framed single stack compact) - that 5906 IS a boat anchor! :lol: Great gun to shoot on the line, though - fast on target, accurate, and stable. 

I do want a 5946 though to keep continuity with my 3953, with a couple spring swaps you can get the DAO down to a managable and smooth 8lbs, just increase the mainspring weight to compensate for the lighter hammer spring. The 5906 is a heck of a deal right now, though.


----------



## Buddychrist (Sep 10, 2012)

I picked my 5906 up from a buddy that needed $$$ and it looked brand new so I told him Id buy it for whatever he wanted. $300 out the door with 400 rounds of misc ammo from target loads to self defense rounds. 

I really don't mind the weight though! I'm a strong guy and it just feels "right" to my palm size and the kick is flat out nothing at all.


----------



## PSG-1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Kibby said:


> I've had a CC permit here in NH for years, but now they removed the requirement.






OK, here we go on another one of my rants/dissertations/books again :roll: ....LOL

Here goes:

Although I am a resident of SC, I also have a NH CC permit, as having this permit gives me reciprocity with states not covered by the SC CWP. To get the NH permit, I think I did have to show a copy of my SC permit, as well as giving references, which, for that, I gave references of people I know with SCDNR that can vouch for my character. Isn't that dumb as hell that a driver's license is valid in all 50 states, but a CWP is subject to all kinds of restrictions, ifs, ands, or buts.....such as; this one is only good in this state, and this one is only good here, etc?

Especially considering that any idiot can get a DL, as long as they can pass a written test that only requires about a 75 IQ to pass, and a very simple road test that has to do more with parking a vehicle, and less with driving it. Get out on the roads sometime and pay close attention to other drivers, you will realize what I say is true, the roads are full of mental midgets that have no business being behind the wheel of a 4000 pound weapon.

But, to get a CWP, you have to pass an FBI background check, you are fingerprinted just like a criminal, then you have to ask permission and pay fees to exercise your right. (Oh, but people want to piss and moan about having to get a 10 dollar DL to show as photo ID to vote, saying that's a "poll tax" that discriminates against minorities....try exercising your right to own a gun if you want to see discrimination and oppression, ya freaking crybabies!!) To exercise your 2A rights, you're actually subjected to more scrutiny than an applicant for a LE job.


The 2A is NON-NEGOTIABLE, period. ANY laws that regulate firearms are a direct violation of this constitutional right. But don't expect the ACLU to come to your defense.....they're too busy making sure the election system is still gonna allow dead people, convicted felons and illegal aliens to vote, or suing a school for a teacher displaying a US flag or saying the pledge of allegiance, or suing some state for trying to stop the tidal wave coming across the Mexican border.

And forget the NRA defending gun rights.....all those ass-kissers know how to do is compromise and piece-meal away our constitutional rights, in an effort to appease the anti-gunners. The 1934 NFA, the 1968 GCA, and the 1986 FOPA were all brought to you by the fine folks in the NRA, that simply do not understand how to deal with the enemies of freedom and liberty.

It's not "compromise, appease, and tip-toe on eggshells" it's "NO COMPROMISE, NO SURRENDER!!" Just as the rattlesnake on the Gadsden Flag says "Don't Tread On Me"
Period. Anything less is inexcusable and unacceptable. 

To the NRA: Stop apologizing every time some psycho on a rampage shoots up a place, stop letting the anti-gunners throw the guilt trip upon the NRA and all gun owners....and stop placing blame on the gun, or even the shooter himself.... and instead, lay the blame squarely upon the shoulders of who is responsible for such acts....the legislators and dictators who tell the peasants they cannot carry their firearms for protection. 

Everywhere a mass shooting has taken place (such as the recent one in CO) the people are prohibited from carrying firearms. And, just as a side note, in every nation where genocide or ethnic cleansing has taken place.....the citizens have been disarmed, just as they were by the 1934 German Firearms Act, which, BTW, the 1968 GCA is virtually a carbon copy of.

The only way we will get firearms laws overturned, is the same way we got rid of alcohol prohibition.....for everyone to blatantly violate the laws, and then for juries to nullify charges and throw it out of court. If this happens enough times, they will stop enforcing these ridiculous laws, and once they stop enforcing them, they will be removed from the books. It happened with alcohol prohibition, and it can be made to happen with the 20,000 firearms laws on the books. 

It's just going to take jurors with the courage, common sense, and wisdom to forget about that "basing their verdict on the law as it is read to them" and instead ask themselves one simple question when they go to deliberate: _ "was anyone actually harmed by this alleged crime?"_ 

If so, then by all means, convict the SOB and throw him under the jail. But if not, then, let's stop wasting taxpayer money to convict/defend and/or incarcerate this guy...send him home, with an apology from the arresting officers and the court.

Sorry for the rant! :LOL2:


----------



## PSG-1 (Sep 11, 2012)

bigwave said:


> *Bottom line......privileges are granted to slaves....rights are retained by free men.*
> 
> Sorry for the rant.






> I could not agree more.....On a side note, I would volunteer again for the military if my country needed me. If tshtf as you put it...I will move back to my birth state Texas. We take protection of family and property very serious. If they try to take my guns I will exercise my 2nd amendment right.




Well, I can remember taking an oath on 1994/01/04 at Ft Jackson, SC MEPS. An oath to uphold and defend the US Constitution against all enemies, foreign and domestic.

And when I left the military, I don't ever recall being asked to relinquish that oath. In fact, it's still valid today in my role as a citizen-soldier, which I have been for the past 16 years. No, we're not shooting at bad guys, we find ways to help our country right here at home. For instance, I work closely with DNR and DHEC officers out on the water, doing recon for them, feeding them intel, and helping them apprehend violators of health and environmental laws, or natural resource laws. Big stuff like crab pot thieves, people illegally duck hunting in a state park, etc. Well over 1000 cases have been made from my intel alone. In fact, a few years ago, one officer told me that he wrote more tickets in just one month, based on my intel, than he wrote in that entire year!

Done a few SAR's out on the water, too, sometimes, it's simply towing a disabled vessel back to shore. But on one occasion, I was able to rescue a capsized boater off the oyster flats, he had no life jacket, he was struggling to stay afloat, and still trying to catch up to his overturned boat, which the wind was keeping out of his reach as it blew across the flats. And although the water was shallow enough in a few places he could have stood up, he would have been cut to ribbons, as he didn't have any shoes. In fact, he was cut up pretty bad when I got him to the hill, with the FD and EMS waiting (they didn't have a boat to reach him, and even if they had, night, as well as the tide, were both falling, they would have likely gotten stuck on those flats, as few people are familiar with the hydrography of that area.)

So, if anyone was wondering, there's a reason I'm so familiar with the rivers and swamps in my AO. Not only have I enjoyed the good side of these areas in nice weather, by waterskiing, fishing, cruising, etc.....I've also seen the ugly side of these areas...doing FTX's, creeping around, watching for booby traps, or the OPPFOR laying in wait to execute an ambush in some high cane grass in the delta, or being out there staking out crab pot thieves in the middle of the night, or looking for a missing boater, etc.


If TSHTF, I think it's pretty obvious I wouldn't hesitate to volunteer to pick up my rifle and rucksack, and head to the swamps, to ambush the enemy like Francis Marion and his ragtag group of militia men did when they were fighting for this country's independence. Oh, and BTW, they did it with a helluva lot less gear and technology, some of them didn't even have shoes, they wrapped rags around their feet and marched into the swamps in the dead of winter and the heat of summer. 

And they did all this, so just a few generations later, a large percentage of the country would be willing to just piss away those freedoms they fought and died for.... while the small percentage of people willing to hold on to those freedoms would be mocked and ostracized, and called 'right wing militia nuts' Which is fine by me. I'd rather be on the right wing than the wrong one.


----------

